# overdue - updated 2/27 - Kidded! Pic added



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a doe who is on day 150/151. I am absolutely certain of the breeding date. I am absolutely certain she is pregnant - she tested positive at 60 days post bred and we can feel kid movement.

Her tail head is mushy, her ligaments have been low and more parallel to her spine for days now, she has udder development but it is not filling as I would expect, no discharge. She acts normally (eating, drinking, active, no signs of distress).

She is a Nigerian Dwarf. We have been in contact with the vet.

Any ideas for what we can do to get things moving along?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: overdue - thoughts, suggestions?*

go on vacation. :laugh:

well seriously. not that it will move her along but some calcium drench or paste or tums.

I would not call her overdue at day 150. That is a regular gestation. Most mine that I know a breeding date seam to go at 149 but no need to worry at 150 or 151.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: overdue - thoughts, suggestions?*

My Shasta went 155 days with triplets last year. A book I have says 145-155 is normal. If you have some red raspberry leaf, that can help relax the uterus and make things easier. I would just wait a few more days, personally.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: overdue - thoughts, suggestions?*

she isnt overdue quite yet. She has time. Overdue is like day 160 

if you are worried about kids getting to big you can have the vet give lutalyse and then after she kids if the udder isnt filling enough have him give a shot of oxytosin for milk let down. But chances are she will start to fill her udder as she goes into labor. Its pretty normal.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: overdue - thoughts, suggestions?*

Honestly, If I know the breeding date on my does I do induce after day 150 so the kids don't get too big. But that doesn't mean everyone should induce or worry. Thats just how I do it.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: overdue - thoughts, suggestions?*

One of my does kidded on day 154 with a big single that had to be pulled. Everything was fine after that though.


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: overdue - thoughts, suggestions?*

I feel you girl! Mine just kidded at day 156 :hair: My first time too LOL! and hers! They were awesome and just right! Hope all goes well for you and easy labor :hug:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: overdue - thoughts, suggestions?*

Thanks for the reassurance :thumb:

No change in my girl overnight. The vet will be here this afternoon to take a look at her and possibly start to induce. Keep your fingers crossed that all is well and we have a good outcome. She is a smaller (but not tiny) Nigerian dwarf, first freshener.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: overdue - thoughts, suggestions?*

I agree.. she can go a bit more ....

If you do try to induce her..make absolutely sure of her Due date...One time.. I almost messed up big time and wrote a Does due date down wrong ...I thought she was getting way over due....but the fact was she had a ways to go......glad I went back and checked when she was bred.... :wink:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: overdue - thoughts, suggestions?*

Absolutely sure of breeding date. This is a co-owned buck and to double-check myself, I had the other owner check her breeding dates with this buck and she has a doe (who was bred to him at her farm AFTER he was here) and that doe is on Day 148. Because of the certainty of the breeding date is the only reason why induction is being considered by the vet. He's still going to check her out and there's a chance she might still go on her own. We did just have quite a front move through here, so maybe it will have some sort of impact on her! Her going completely on her own by tomorrow morning would be absolutely great. Whatever decision is made about induction will be after the vet's exam and his advice.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

*Re: overdue - thoughts, suggestions?*

I had to check this for the ideas coming in... I'm waiting on two does, days 154 and 153. Pulling my hair out!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: overdue - thoughts, suggestions?*

:hug: ray:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: overdue - thoughts, suggestions - updated 2/27!*

The vet induced her Friday afternoon and she kidded VERY early Sunday morning with a HUGE single doeling, too tall to walk under her mama. She had a hard time pushing her out, but ultimately she did. Everyone is doing well. This is definitely an overripe kid, much bigger than the week old kids we have running around. I'll add a pic later today, but the doeling is black with brown moonspots.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: overdue - thoughts, suggestions?*

congrats  glad all is well adn you got a doeling


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: overdue - updated 2/27*

Yes - so happy mom and baby are fine. Thankful.

Here is a picture - hopefully I'll get a better picture later.

[attachment=0:38jmb4f7]Chianti x Knight doe kid.JPG[/attachment:38jmb4f7]


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

So very cute!  Glad she did she delivered fine


----------

